# Ps4 + xbox 720 real?



## Black_Knight_666 (Dec 22, 2010)

my friend reckons the ps4 + xbox 720 are real.. any confirmation?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 22, 2010)

Right now it's pure speculation.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2010)

Most likely not. No sauce, or evidence.


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate to tell you this but your friend is an idiot.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> No.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Dec 22, 2010)

haha i know. i asked him what the source was, and he said "the company had a conference" lmao


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 22, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> haha i know. i asked him what the source was, and he said "the company had a conference" lmao


That's like saying "In a conference, someone from Apple felt that they should consider selling things for a fair price!" without noting that the employee was killed moments after the conference.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Both Sony and Microsoft are most definitely developing their next consoles currently (could be at any stage of the development process), but one thing is for sure:
It's not going to be called the Xbox 720.
Never.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> Both Sony and Microsoft are most definitely developing their next consoles currently (could be at any stage of the development process), but one thing is for sure:
> *It's not going to be called the Xbox 720.*
> Never.


Why not?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> my friend reckons the ps4 + xbox 720 are real.. any confirmation?



yes the ps4 will 99% probably be real but these images:


Spoiler


















i'm sorry to say are just very good examples of how to use photoshop.

and the next xbox will almost certainly not be called xbox 720, it just sounds so lame...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

That's totally a fugly name if it will be called Xbox 720 IMO.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 22, 2010)

Lmfao, the Xbox 720? Let me just get out my imaginary credit card...


----------



## Snailface (Dec 22, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> my friend reckons the ps4 + xbox 720 are real.. any confirmation?


They're almost certainly in development, as it takes years to make a hardware system and the software to run it. So yeah, one could safely assume they're real -- just not finished yet or officially confirmed.






 100 !


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 22, 2010)

The glass PS4 looks totes awesome.

Just my opinion.

And Xbox 720 sounds mega lame.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 23, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> And Xbox 720 sounds mega lame.



Fuck that. I can't wait for the PS5 and the Xbox 1440.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe on 2015


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 23, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> That's totally a fugly name if it will be called Xbox 720 IMO.


Maybe it would be something similar to this?



Spoiler










I'd buy _that_.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 23, 2010)

Knowing how the game industry works the new xbox's name will probably be cool....then be changed like everything 
I mean the original name for the DS was badass....and so was the original name for the wii....hell even the original name for kinect was pretty cool....

console names are too generic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I hope we stay on this gen for a while longer...I'm not ready to spend ~$1000 upgrading all my consoles...


----------



## titen96 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Black_Knight_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the top picture is a psx


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always thought the wii would have been like that design and be call the Game Sphere , maybe that be the wii2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and How is having 720 at the end of xbox  different then 360 at the end?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 23, 2010)

They'll come by eventually. Sony will likely name theirs the PlayStation 4. Microsoft... I'd say they try something different instead of going with Xbox 720.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 23, 2010)

The follow-up to the Playstation 3 will more than likely be called the Playstation 4. 

Now, Microsoft will brand the successor to the Xbox 360 the Xbox ____.  But 720 sounds even more foolish than 360 sounds.


----------



## Ossot (Dec 23, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you this but your friend is an idiot.



Oh, more than just his friend.. more than just his friend.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know about the playstation 4 as the number 4 is bad luck (death) in Japanese.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 23, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> Both Sony and Microsoft are most definitely developing their next consoles currently (could be at any stage of the development process), but one thing is for sure:
> It's *not* going to be called the Xbox 720.
> *Never.*








 Agreeeed.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 25, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

>


How can this possibly not be real?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, The PS4 and Xbox 720 are real, if you want you could Paypal me $1000 ill ship them Asap.

Also, I am placing a lost tooth under my pillow tonight so the tooth fairy can give me some money.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 28, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Yes, The PS4 and Xbox 720 are real, if you want you could Paypal me $1000 ill ship them Asap.
> 
> Also, I am placing a lost tooth under my pillow tonight so the tooth fairy can give me some money.



Nice try, Peter Moore.

Although I will say I really wanted the original Xbox to look like that before they changed it to the massive black brick piece of shit they finalized it at.


----------



## dilav (Dec 28, 2010)

That X console looks amazing. I would probably freak out if that green X turns red though. Wait, did the Xbox give red lights? I know it has them and the red + green makes that yellow/orange eject light. It also changes red + green for hard drive errors (+ maybe other errors).. But was it ever just red?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2010)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> That X console looks amazing. I would probably freak out if that green X turns red though. Wait, did the Xbox give red lights? I know it has them and the red + green makes that yellow/orange eject light. It also changes red + green for hard drive errors (+ maybe other errors).. But was it ever just red?


Yea, that actually looks pretty sweet, maybe that the future 720?


----------



## Shano56 (Dec 28, 2010)

like previously stated, PS4 yes, xbox 730, hell no


----------



## Aeter (Dec 28, 2010)

I think they should name it XXXBox (Triple X Box).


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> wtfisausername said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you see how fat that thing is?
It's ugly as sin.

Anyways you could put money on both micosoft and sony having a new console (or 2) in the making but with any shed of hope they'll be very very very early in the making (I'd rather not have consoles go the same way as Call of Duty).


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok ,but what if it was skinny?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the "360" stood for 360 degrees of fun (even if it took a couple of years to even come close to such fun) where as "720" Wouldn't make sense, because it would just mean having the same fun twice, or (prepare for the pun) two red rings of death! Hopefully They'll go with something less generic (like a number) and something more different (kind of like Nintendo, but when they make an awesome name, keep it!)


----------



## anaxs (Dec 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> That's totally a fugly name if it will be called Xbox 720 IMO.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sure both are in the works, names may be dif.


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2010)

xCircle.

Microsoft, think outside the box.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah they will be released next month, but i got them early, very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm playing Halo on the PS4 right now.


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2010)

"PS Live" or "X-Live" for the next gen ? 





or something along the lines of the new 'Web 2.0' names by MS...
Zune, Kinect, ...


----------



## blueshockz (Dec 28, 2010)

Next Gen Console will be named:
Sony= Playstation 2-1+2+1!(answer is 4)
Microsoft =Xbucks!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2010)

some people in my school think kinect is the next gen xbox


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 28, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> my friend reckons...



Any sentence that starts with this is pretty much guaranteed to be full of fail. Example:

http://feckyeahrussellhoward.tumblr.com/po...close-your-eyes


----------



## Ikki (Jan 2, 2011)

I lol'd so hard when I read the thread title.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 3, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> i'm sorry to say are just very good examples of how to use photoshop.


That's a PSX it's real. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSX_%28DVR%29

They are probably in the early stages just now, the PS4 is probably going to be the name of the next sony console (strange if it wasn't)

The "720" idea is stupid, it will probably be called Xbox [something]

(notice the use of the word "probably" over and over again)


----------

